# HELP!! pain on lower right side w/swollen gland in groin (I am female)



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

I kep having this aching in my lower right part of my abdomen along with that I have a swollen gland about the size of a peanut in my groin area! This is scary and wierd so any info please let me know what it could be!!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

lymphadenopathy may be what you are describing. its causes can run the full gamut. the etiology might be unknown or more commonly it may be secondary to either viral infection or bacterial infection. other etiologies exist but i would defer to a doctor visit before discussing anything further. i would see your internist and if he is not concerned he may opt to watch it or he might refer you to a general surgeon for biopsy. i wouldn't worry about anything until you consult your doctor; it may be nothing to cause concern. good luck, mitchell[This message has been edited by mitchell goldstein (edited 03-16-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

I get this occasionally, usually a lymph gland infection, but if it doesn't go away in a few days you should go to the doc. My friend had this a few years ago (hers was the size of a walnut!) and it was a serious infection that had to be treated by antibotics, it was similar to mono and very spreads easily!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!Lilgirl


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. I had the same problem started about 6 months ago and still have them. My doctor took blood and said that my white blood cells were fine. I now have swollen lymphnodes in my neck, underarm, breast, groin, and behind the knee. I was really concerned about it at first and kept bugging my doctor. I also called an immunologist because I was so concerned. they asked me what health problems I currently have and I told him IBS, MS, and headaches. That's all I had at the time. He said that it is called lymphedema and it was most likely due to the fact that with IBS your entire lymphatic system could be affected. He said it's because IBS can throw off your system because if you have frequent D you are not getting enough nutrients into your body tissues and the lymphnodes will act up trying to store whatever nutients get in you to try to prevent you from getting an infection anywhere. That will cause swelling. So just keep an eye on it. If it is uncomfortable for you apply moist heat directly to the area for 10 minutes every hour. If after 3 days it is still bothering you then go to your doctor. I still have mine, they sometimes go down a little-usually on the days that I feel a little better than normal, but on the days that I feel really awful and have constant D they get swollen and hurtful. Good luck and try not to worry too much. Let us know how you are feeling.Sandi


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

SLBEL3, with all due respect you seem to be a bit misinformed here. lymphedema is swelling of the extremities that can be either congenital or acquired. the lymphatic drainage system is an auxiliary filtration network that returns fluid to the heart. the lymph nodes are filtration centers so to speak. swollen lymph nodes or lymphadenopathy may have several or no etiologies. they present as palpable masses usually round and well defined. they may be tender upon palpation or pain free. when someone has an infection(usually bacterial)you may see red streaks extending cephallically; this is called lymphangiitis or inflammation of the lymphatic vessels. disturbances of the lymphatic system may show a completely normal peripheral blood picture. any palpable mass should be investigated promptly as it could really be anything.[This message has been edited by mitchell goldstein (edited 03-17-2001).]


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

No I am not misinformed. As I said I have been having the same thing for atleast 6 months. I never said that it wasn't anything. I said that if it doesn't respond to heat to have it checked. Not to mention the fact that I also have extensive training and have a few degrees in the medical field. Lymph nodes while yes dealing with fluid, only play a small part in getting blood to the heart, they are mainly part of your immune system. Swelling is palpable, sometimes painful, sometimes not. Can range from the size of a pea to the size of a walnut. Lymphedema is classified as being swelling of the lymphnodes. Says that in any medical literature. So before you tell me I am misinformed I think you need to get your facts in order. Here is a overview taken from the New Complete Medical & Health Encyclopedia, volume 1 page 40:Swollen glands are actually swollen lymphnodes. Where a small army of lymphocytes is doing battle against invading bacteria or other harmful microscopic organisms. The lymph nodes, more than a hundred of them distributed around the boday serve as defense outposts against germs approaching the interior of the boday. Those in the neck, groin, and arpits most frequently exhibit the pain and swelling that may accompany germ fighting. Lymph circulates without any help from the heart. From the spaces between cells, it difuses into lymph capillaries which, like the venous capillaries, merge into larger and larger vessels moving inward toward the heart. The lymph moves-even upward from the legs and lower part of the body-because the muscles and movements of the body are constantly kneading and squeezing the lymph vessels. These vessels are equipped with valves that prevent back flow. this is not so very different from the way venous blood makes its way back to the heart. Lymph is a whitish fluid that is derived from blood plasma. As plasma circulates through the body some of it seeps through the walls of capillaries and other blood vessels. This leakage is of utmost importance, because the leaked fluid, lymph, supplies the liquid enfironment around and between individual cells and tissues that is essential for their survival. The presence of lymph requires a drainage system to keep the fluid moving. If there were no drainage system, two things could happen: the dammed up lymph could create areas swollen with water in which cells would literally drown, or stagnant pools of lymph could become breeding grounds for infections. As it moves through the vessels of the lymphatic system, lymph carries away from the tissues the bits and pieces of cells that have died and disintegrated, and also carries away potentially harmful bacteria and viruses. Lymph nodes are major manufacturing sites for lymphocytes (white blood cells) the cells used to fight infection.So I can back up what I said and provide facts. Can you mitchell?Sandi


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

Sandy, Thanks for all of the great info I feel a bit better with your advice. I have had extensive blood work done and everything came out fine, does that mean anything? I also went to a surgeon who did not seem too worried but will do a biopsy if needed. Thanks again!!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

SLBEL3, my message was posted to correct some misinformation posted by you. it was not meant as an attack. it is truly a shame that you are not secure or mature enough to accept this for what it was. i can also assume that your various medical degrees are of a certificate nature judging by the amateurish way in which you continue to post misinformation. i don't wish to turn this into a level of education or training contest because that will be counterproductive to the goals of this page and to your reputation. in the future please understand what you are posting before you post it. for the last time lymphedema is a swelling of the interstitial tissues caused by incompetent lymphatic channels. etiology may be congenital, acquired through parasitic infection or surgical dissection of regional lymph nodes and i'm sure there are others. there may or may not be an associated lymphadenopathy or swollen lymph nodes. i don't need to quote medical dictionaries because they are only bits and pieces of medical textbooks and often inaccurate. i have always welcomed people to correct me for how else will i learn!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

SLBEL3, would heat application be a correct treatment modality for malignant lymphoma? or would it and all other physical therapy modalities be contraindicated in cases of malignancy? please look this up in your medical encyclopedia.


----------

